# Can a chicken recover from Salpingitis and lay normal eggs?



## Flopper (Oct 4, 2020)

Hello all

I am new to the forum and have little to no chicken experience. I have one chicken her name is Boo, she somehow ended up on our front porch last year on Halloween. She was missing feathers and had some scrapes and abrasions, so who knows what happened. We kept her, she healed up nicely and started laying eggs about 6 weeks later. She seemed happy and healthy, we set her up a huge safe area outside with a giant coop. Since she was by herself, I didn't want to leave her outside at night so she has slept inside our house every night since we got her. I try to feed her a balanced diet, I give her an egg with the shell in a few times a week, she gets dried bugs Chicken pellets some fruit, and we make sure she is eating. A few months ago she got an impacted crop, we followed advice from online sources and the crop cleared up and she returned to normal. About a month later she laid a lash egg and got a prolapsed vent. I stuffed the vent back in washed her and brought her inside so we could watch her. We gave her antibiotics,vitamins, electrolytes, enzymes. She seemed to recovernicely, and laid another lash egg a few weeks later. Same scenario as the first lash egg but not the prolapsed vent. Over the next few months she has laid a few small lash eggs, but did not get "sick" and seemed to be unaffected. So now it has been about 6 months from the first lash egg and yesterday she laid a perfectly normal egg. So my question is do you think the laying of a normal egg is asign the salpingitis is cured? Thanks for reading all that...P.S. that's my 87 year old mother holding her last spring. Her feathers look better now...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi, Flopper. Welcome to the forum.

It looks like you're holding a Red Star hen. She appears to be several years old. The problem with most Red Stars are that they are bred for high egg production. The unfortunate part is that it causes them laying problems as they get older.

I would buy a bag of oyster shell at Tractor Supply, the nice part about getting it from TSC is that the bags are only five pounds, put a dish of that out for her. She'll partake as she feels she needs the extra calcium for easier egg laying.

Something you did may or may not have helped her. That's part of the problem with the egg laying issues they experience.

And kudos to you for rescuing her and giving her a chance at a comfortable life.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome! Perhaps you can get her a companion or two.


----------

